# Solved: All Media Players Keep Crashing



## dhanuchan (Aug 10, 2007)

Problem: Media players (DivX, Windows Media Player, Microsoft Media Player Classic) are all sporadically crashing either when I try to open a file or when I'm trying to find a file. "FFmpeg not working properly."

Background: 'm not tech savy and I'm not sure what I'm suppose to post on this forum for you to assist me. My computer make is the Dell Latitidue, Windows 7. I haven't used this laptop to play much media in the past 5 months, other then life streams on the internet, but I cannot open any computer video files now. I did do a trouble shoot and it stated "FFmpeg not working properly." I click on the website provided and downloaded the .7z file (which to be honest I didn't know what to do with other than open it) and run whatever I could find that had a .exe. This did not solve the problem.

If anyone could assist me I would very much appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## dhanuchan (Aug 10, 2007)

So... I don't know how I did it, but I just decided to download the K-lite codec pack and it seemed to fix it. I mean It won't let me fastforward or backward on some files, but it doesn't crash. This is where I downloaded it from

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm

If anyone has a more complete solution than this. Please let me know.


----------

